
New Bronze Age civilization discovered in Russia - evo_9
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20101011/wl_afp/russiahistoryarcheologycaucasus
======
faboo
The title given this article (by yahoo, incidentally, not evo_9) is
impressively incorrect. "Previously undocumented bronze age civilization newly
discovered" would be more accurate. It's also interesting, but not nearly as
incredible as a literal new society in russia that is living with bronze age
technology.

~~~
m-photonic
>It's also interesting, but not nearly as incredible as a literal new society
in russia that is living with bronze age technology.

I don't think too many people read it that way.

~~~
joblessjunkie
I did, although I didn't believe it.

------
nitrogen
It would be nice if all stories involving a location include a link to
satellite or aerial photos of the location on Google Maps or similar. I want
to zoom in on those ruins.

------
joshu
Having trouble not making a Civ joke here.

